# What is your/ your mantid's favorite grub?



## Quake (Sep 9, 2008)

I want everyone to share what feeder insects they like best and why.

House Flies

Blue Bottle Flies

Meal worms/ Super worms

Crickets

Etc


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 9, 2008)

Blue bottles and roaches


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2008)

Bluebottles and crickets and any insect I can find outside.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 10, 2008)

curly wings, exept my tenodera. they eat fingers.


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 10, 2008)

Any type of flies,

Flying termites,

Most flying insects moths, butterflies, etc...


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 10, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> Any type of flies, Flying termites,
> 
> Most flying insects moths, butterflies, etc...


butterflies? i never feed butterflies.

1 i don't see them

2 there just so pretty, i could never do that.


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 10, 2008)

There are a lot of them in my garden. They aren't very beautiful. Just plain white or yellow. When they lay their eggs they turn into caterpilars and eat my dads plants. So I get them before they lay eggs. (I think)


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Sep 10, 2008)

My orchids love bb's


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 10, 2008)

Someone's going to get me for this... haha, but...

Feeder goldfish because they are the cheapest ($/gram), can come in small quantities, very available, doesn't take much to acquire, and doesn't run away.


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 10, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Someone's going to get me for this... haha, but...Feeder goldfish because they are the cheapest ($/gram), can come in small quantities, very available, doesn't take much to acquire, and doesn't run away.


lmao, you did that on purpose.

Fruit flies for nymphs

Crickets for larger nymphs and adults

and superworms for the Larger greedier ones

Very simple. I do feed them flies and each other every so often. BTW, I feed them each other only when I have a greedy pregnant female and a dying, dead, or repeatedly mated male.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 11, 2008)

mine like fish too, only they are so hard to catch and hang onto, do u drop yours in and let them wiggle or what? also (dear God, I forgot what I was going to ask as I was typing it  ) Oh, got it now... not a question though! I wanted to feed mine some tadpoles, but can't seem to catch them, we have a bunch of little frogs, but the grandkids caught 10 of them last time they were here, and they were so tiny and cute, we let them go :lol: , but tadpoles are ugly so I could do that if I could figure out how.


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 11, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> mine like fish too, only they are so hard to catch and hang onto, do u drop yours in and let them wiggle or what? also (dear God, I forgot what I was going to ask as I was typing it  ) Oh, got it now... not a question though! I wanted to feed mine some tadpoles, but can't seem to catch them, we have a bunch of little frogs, but the grandkids caught 10 of them last time they were here, and they were so tiny and cute, we let them go :lol: , but tadpoles are ugly so I could do that if I could figure out how.


I got a lot of tadpoles. Would the mantid like it? Would it be okay to feed it to a mantid?


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 11, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> I got a lot of tadpoles. Would the mantid like it? Would it be okay to feed it to a mantid?


just try it some time(or not  )


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh, the irony. :lol: 

I consider frogs (including tadpoles) more "evolved" than goldfish. Not sure how relevant that is to anyone.


----------



## Quake (Sep 11, 2008)

I usually just catch them things outside, but it is getting cold around here, so I am trying out meal worms.


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Sep 11, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Oh, the irony. :lol: I consider frogs (including tadpoles) more "evolved" than goldfish. Not sure how relevant that is to anyone.


hhahahahaha

:lol:


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 12, 2008)

Well I'm just gonna have to 1 up the tadpoles......Lizards.....just adds an etra spring in there step :lol: 

In all seriousness though i'd have to say buterflies and other flying insect (fly's for the youngens).


----------



## Giosan (Sep 12, 2008)

Flies, grasshoppers, waxworms from time to time. We stopt feeding crickets and switched to flies! Mostly because crickets are just grose


----------



## Pelle (Sep 12, 2008)

Fruitflies and flies


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 12, 2008)

I use crickets mostly as they are easier for me to get, for species that need flying food i catch some big bluebottles for them, hoverflies seem the perfect one as they fly and are pollinators, i`ll feed my mantids wasps but not bee`s or butterflies/moths, i like bee`s and they are getting real rare now


----------



## Rob Byatt (Sep 12, 2008)

I wonder where my post went........again ? :lol:


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 12, 2008)

My mantid likes spiders too.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 12, 2008)

chomp.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 12, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> I wonder where my post went........again ? :lol:


######?

Was there earliar on :blink:


----------



## Birdfly (Sep 12, 2008)

Mantids seem to prefer fast, flying and buzzy things (they seem to know whats best for them, flight muscle) but as a rule most are opertunistic feeders, if they dont like it they reject it. Also as i want to succeed with them i only offer them insects as aposed to fatty food items.


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 13, 2008)

My friend brought his ghost mantid to my house today. Tried to make it eat a tadpole. Unfortunately the ghost mantid struck but missed. After that, it didn't try anymore.


----------



## joossa (Sep 20, 2008)

Green blow flies make up about 97% of my mantids' diets.


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 27, 2008)

Update....for whatever reason we have bee immitating fly's everywhere. There really large to, so that has filled my mantids for quite some time now.


----------

